# Take this to the street



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Where are all those Street, Street Custom bikes at.!
Here's mine.









A couple of them that I have taken.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here are mine. they are projects.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 2 2010, 01:51 PM~18968584
> *here are mine. they are projects.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice projects && still representing.!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

SOME MORE
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

my friend and his bike at my house


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Street Custom


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Nov 2 2010, 08:14 PM~18972278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two of the best street custom bikes around.


----------



## BoOtZ323 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

a couple from my club..


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Nov 2 2010, 10:50 PM~18973010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a street...


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yo All Of The Bikes Are Nice In Here Good Work Homies To The Top For The Streets Bikes....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 3 2010, 06:49 AM~18974024
> *Yo All Of The Bikes Are Nice In Here Good Work Homies To The Top For The Streets Bikes....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE ABOUT MONTH AGO


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Nov 4 2010, 11:09 AM~18984031
> *THIS IS WHAT I HAVE ABOUT MONTH AGO
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE SOME TOP DOG B.C. STREET BIKES.. :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL MALDITO BEFORE HE UPGRADED...ANOTHER TOP DOG B.C. CREATION


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE SOME MINI IMPRESSION B.C. STREET BIKES...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SOME MORE MINI IMPRESSIONS B.C.....


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

AND THIS IS NOW
:biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 3 2010, 01:40 PM~18976769
> *:h5:
> *


Cool Homie!!!!


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 4 2010, 03:22 PM~18986435
> *HERE SOME TOP DOG B.C. STREET BIKES.. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Homie There Nice.........Hey Oneofakind Nice Pic's Too.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 5 2010, 10:32 AM~18994194
> *Damn Homie There Nice.........Hey Oneofakind Nice Pic's Too.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS THERES MORE TO COME FROM TOP DOGS B.C..... :0


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 5 2010, 10:29 AM~18994174
> *Cool Homie!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE.
STREET ALL THE WAY.!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 2 2010, 09:20 PM~18972318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me want to do a street bike again


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 5 2010, 08:54 PM~18998238
> *makes me want to do a street bike again
> *


 Was that one urs thats clean as hell...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 5 2010, 09:11 PM~18998404
> *Was that one urs thats clean as hell...
> *


nope it was my homies


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

My first hoopty & (street) bike back in '94-'97


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Nov 5 2010, 09:30 AM~18993807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hose is pretty long :0


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Nov 5 2010, 09:48 PM~18998631
> *hose is pretty long :0
> *


i know but now i change the hose the the fitting in the middle thanks for ur 2 cents
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

heres ma street bikes the chrome one is guna get painted candy painted soon maybe organic green


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 6 2010, 01:55 PM~19002075
> *heres ma street bikes the chrome one is guna get painted candy painted soon maybe organic green
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

here wat i started with!


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

here is a pix of my sons bike with display


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Nov 7 2010, 06:12 AM~19006308
> *here is a pix of my sons bike with display
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoOtZ323 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

5TH ANNUAL TRAFFIC SHOW.

NOT A TROPHY WINNER.








BUT A MODEL STILL SAT ON IT. 








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

the first post was tha bike when i first started doin this this is it now i got it done up for my kid heres sum pics


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

went with this color instead it looks way better in person


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Nov 2 2010, 10:50 PM~18973010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was the firs owner of this frame im glad to see it in good hands :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 16 2010, 12:00 PM~19082510
> *went with this color instead it looks way better in person
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 16 2010, 02:11 PM~19083581
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx ima paint the rim to match except the spokes n nipples


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 16 2010, 02:19 PM~19083648
> *thx ima paint the rim to match except the spokes n nipples
> *



THAT WOULD LOOK NICE HOMIE. 
IM DOING SOME CUSTOM PARTS ON MINE RIGHT NOW AND SOME CUSTOM RIMS.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 16 2010, 02:29 PM~19083727
> *THAT WOULD LOOK NICE HOMIE.
> IM DOING SOME CUSTOM PARTS ON MINE RIGHT NOW AND SOME CUSTOM RIMS.
> 
> *


thats tite now that i got a job ima get some custom parts made i wanna get matching sissi bar n forks n the seat trim but with bud leaves all around it


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 16 2010, 02:43 PM~19083838
> *thats tite now that i got a job ima get some custom parts made i wanna get matching sissi bar n forks n the seat trim but with bud leaves all around it
> *


THAT BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK SICK. YOU CAN MAKE ALOT OF DESIGNS WITH BUD LEAVE HAHA. IM STILL TRYING TO FIND A WAY TO USE MIRRORS AND PLEXIGLASS FOR MY CUSTOM PARTS. SOMETHING DIFFERENT.! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 16 2010, 02:50 PM~19083900
> *THAT BIKE IS GOING TO LOOK SICK. YOU CAN MAKE ALOT OF DESIGNS WITH BUD LEAVE HAHA. IM STILL TRYING TO FIND A WAY TO USE MIRRORS AND PLEXIGLASS FOR MY CUSTOM PARTS. SOMETHING DIFFERENT.!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea ima get them fake bud leafs that they sell in the car shows for ma display n ima get some bud leaf pedals made n a sprocket with bud leafs of it 

n thats tite i seen a bike with some flame designed plexi glass fork support bars it looks tite n yea something differnt would be bad ass


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 16 2010, 02:56 PM~19083957
> *lol yea ima get them fake bud leafs that they sell in the car shows for ma display n ima get some bud leaf pedals made n a sprocket with bud leafs of it
> 
> n thats tite i seen a bike with some flame designed plexi glass fork support bars it looks tite n yea something differnt would be bad ass
> *


plexi glass parts are a bitch to mainatin...too fragile! thats why i scrapped my plexi fork bars n sissy bars...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 16 2010, 02:56 PM~19083957
> *lol yea ima get them fake bud leafs that they sell in the car shows for ma display n ima get some bud leaf pedals made n a sprocket with bud leafs of it
> 
> n thats tite i seen a bike with some flame designed plexi glass fork support bars it looks tite n yea something differnt would be bad ass
> *


CUSTOM MIRRORS WOULD LOOK NICE. OR BUYING A PLANT AND JUST PUTTING IT ON THE BIKE.  

I HAVE MY DESIGNS ARE DONE BUT I'M TRYING TO FIGURE IT OUT IF IT COULD HOLD SOME WEIGHT CUZ I STILL WANT TO RIDE THIS BAD BOY.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 16 2010, 03:12 PM~19084084
> *plexi glass parts are a bitch to mainatin...too fragile! thats why i scrapped my plexi fork bars n sissy bars...
> *


YUP YUP I JUST SPENT 70$ ON A PLEXI GLASS SPROCKET IT WORKED; BUT NOTFOR LONG HAHA. ITS NICE IMMA TRY IT AGIAN.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 2 2010, 09:18 PM~18972303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride is fucking clean! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 16 2010, 03:12 PM~19084086
> *CUSTOM MIRRORS WOULD LOOK NICE. OR BUYING A PLANT AND JUST PUTTING IT ON THE BIKE.
> 
> I HAVE MY DESIGNS ARE DONE BUT I'M TRYING TO FIGURE IT OUT IF IT COULD HOLD SOME WEIGHT CUZ I STILL WANT TO RIDE THIS BAD BOY.
> *


hell yea i wanna get some gold mirrors n lol i had a real plant shit didnt last long tho :420: 

yea that would be tite i used to ride this bike but i got another one that i dont give a fuk bout i got like $850 in this bike i dont wanna fuk it up or get stolen


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

2nd place lo-lystics show


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Nov 16 2010, 05:20 PM~19084728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Nov 16 2010, 04:20 PM~19084728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice seat.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

SOME MORE OF THOSE STREET. :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 16 2010, 03:14 PM~19084106
> *YUP YUP I JUST SPENT 70$ ON A PLEXI GLASS SPROCKET IT WORKED; BUT NOTFOR LONG HAHA. ITS NICE IMMA TRY IT AGIAN.
> *


you should just slap it on for shows...then put the metal one if you are gonna ride...my bike never got ridden, since at my height, a 20" bike isnt very comfortable, but even still i tried to keep the plexi off til shows, but neglegence of keepin it on the bike while it was parked took its toll and caused the parts to break...


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 17 2010, 05:43 PM~19095205
> *SOME MORE OF THOSE STREET.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THEM RIMS WANA GOLD PLATE MA SPOKES SOON IMA HAVE THEM CHROME N GOLD


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

BORED ON A THURSDAY.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: 

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by boxer1717_@Nov 19 2010, 05:30 PM~19113337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT IS CLEAN


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

miami....
heres mine homey









heres ma brothers lil 20 









and heres a beach cruiser i did a few years ago


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 12:27 PM~19118137
> *miami....
> heres mine homey
> 
> ...



THE ONE IN MIDDLE CHROME AND BLK RIMS IS  :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 12:27 PM~19118137
> *miami....
> heres mine homey
> 
> ...


WOW THAT ONE IN THE MIDDLE BEATS MINE ANYDAY.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks homeys


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

STREET NATIONS "PURA CALLE"


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Nov 20 2010, 10:54 AM~19117597
> * THAT IS CLEAN
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

here my street custom 16 "










:biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Nov 23 2010, 06:26 PM~19146242
> *here my street custom 16 "
> 
> 
> ...


I'M LIKING THOSE RIMS.!
:biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 23 2010, 08:16 PM~19147360
> *I'M LIKING THOSE RIMS.!
> :biggrin:
> *


im thinkn of relacing them with gold spokes 

idk if i shud tho ???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 02:27 PM~19118137
> *miami....
> heres mine homey
> 
> ...


YOUR SIGNATURE HAD ME TRIPPIN 4 A MINUTE, I thought it said blue crush i was like wtf??? lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Nov 23 2010, 09:16 PM~19148090
> *im thinkn of relacing them with gold spokes
> 
> idk if i shud tho ???
> *


YEA THAT WOULD LOOK NICE. BUT THEN YOU HAVE TO ADD SOME GOLD PARTS ALSO.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 23 2010, 09:36 PM~19148331
> *YOUR SIGNATURE HAD ME TRIPPIN 4 A MINUTE, I thought it said blue crush i was like wtf??? lol
> *


HMMM. . . SOUNDS TO ME YOU'RE ON THAT BLUE CRUSH.
HAHA.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 24 2010, 01:01 AM~19149458
> *HMMM. . . SOUNDS TO ME YOU'RE ON THAT BLUE CRUSH.
> HAHA.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 23 2010, 11:00 PM~19149439
> *YEA THAT WOULD LOOK NICE. BUT THEN YOU HAVE TO ADD SOME GOLD PARTS ALSO.
> *


yea i alredy did got sprocket pedals and the bolts for the fork and i got a round twist fork for it but its crome :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 24 2010, 12:51 AM~19150383
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Nov 24 2010, 01:10 AM~19150444
> *yea i alredy did got sprocket pedals and the bolts for the fork  and i got a round twist fork for it but its crome :biggrin:
> *


HAHA. HELL YEA I WOULD GO WITH THE GOLD SPOKES.
:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

CUZ OF THIS BAD BOY RIGHT HERE I STARTED BUILDING A STREET. 
&& SOON A STREET KUSTOM. 
SIMPLE AND CLEAN.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 24 2010, 10:57 AM~19152454
> *HAHA. HELL YEA I WOULD GO WITH THE GOLD SPOKES.
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanx for the advice homie im just waiting for them in the mail


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

MY SON RIDES HIS BIKE ALL OVER THE HOOD.SCHOOLING ON THE OTHER STREET BIKES ROLLING AROUND.

NOT BAD FOR A 7 YEAR OLD


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 3 2010, 10:32 AM~19228274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKING TRIKE.
NOW LETS NOT MAKE THIS A HATE TOPIC NOW.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 3 2010, 12:40 PM~19229134
> *NICE LOOKING TRIKE.
> NOW LETS NOT MAKE THIS A HATE TOPIC NOW.
> 
> *


I JUST WISH I HAD THIS WHEN I WAS SEVEN,I HAD A BIKE FROM A GARAGE SALE AT THAT AGE.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 3 2010, 12:44 PM~19229170
> *I JUST WISH I HAD THIS WHEN I WAS SEVEN,I HAD A BIKE FROM A GARAGE SALE AT THAT AGE.
> *


HAHA. ME TO. I HAD TWO DIFFERENT COLORED TIRES ON MY BIKE.
GARAGE SALES KICK ASS.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 2 2010, 03:37 PM~19220854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 3 2010, 12:49 PM~19229204
> *CLEAN
> *


AMEN TO THAT.!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 3 2010, 12:47 PM~19229192
> *HAHA. ME TO. I HAD TWO DIFFERENT COLORED TIRES ON MY BIKE.
> GARAGE SALES KICK ASS.
> 
> *


SIMON,I'M HATING ON MY SON CAUSE I CAN'T RIDE IT..IT'S ALL GOOD.HE DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE REAL GHETO BIKES.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TOOK MY BIKE OUT FOR A VIEJITOS TOY DRIVE.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 6 2010, 06:13 PM~19256415
> *TOOK MY BIKE OUT FOR A VIEJITOS TOY DRIVE.
> 
> 
> ...


yup I like ythat pic.My sons trike will post up next to my bomb like that when it's finished.


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 2 2010, 02:25 PM~19220774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any info on who did the training wheels


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Dec 7 2010, 09:27 AM~19262133
> *yup I like ythat pic.My sons trike will post up next to my bomb like that when it's finished.
> *


TTT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 2 2010, 02:37 PM~19220854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

its all about da streets!

"PURA CALLE!"


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

STREET TO THE TOP.!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

got ma spare tire i might get some body work done on it soon idk yet


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 01:53 PM~19301810
> *got ma spare tire i might get some body work done on it soon idk yet
> 
> 
> ...


looking tight like a virgins pussy. :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 01:53 PM~19301810
> *got ma spare tire i might get some body work done on it soon idk yet
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT SPROCKET.!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63+Dec 11 2010, 02:19 PM~19301926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX ITS ENGRAVED ON BOTH SIDES IMA GET IT 2 TONED PLATED N I GOT IT FRM WEST_13 :uh: LOL


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice pics, keep em coming bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 7 2010, 10:43 PM~19267420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Polished up all the chrome. 








:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 29 2010, 08:56 PM~19453572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a clean bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 11:53 PM~19301810
> *got ma spare tire i might get some body work done on it soon idk yet
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: :420:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres spearmint again. but ive put a 26" fork on the front and switched the rims and tires with some o.g stingray rims and west wind tires. also removed the capri speedo and put a schwinn speedo on.

and the purple bike aswell.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 2 2010, 08:17 PM~18972292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



By far one of the coolest traditional bikes ever built. Probably only 2nd to Claim Jumper. 

I'd take this bike over any radical clown bike out today.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 2 2010, 02:37 PM~19220854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

TTT for the Street Custom Bikes


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

here is my son 12" PLASTIC XPLOSIVE


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 12 2011, 11:04 PM~20326031
> *heres spearmint again. but ive put a 26" fork on the front and switched the rims and tires with some o.g stingray rims and west wind tires. also removed the capri speedo and put a schwinn speedo on.
> 
> and the purple bike aswell.
> ...


u need a paintjob lol but looks cool


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 14 2011, 11:08 AM~20337995
> *u need a paintjob lol but looks cool
> *


lol. i know. im gonna get it painted later. after ive done the rad frame.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT GOTS TO LOVE STREET BIKES.THATS WHAT MADE ME A TRUE RIDER


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 2 2010, 02:37 PM~19220854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the homie Casper...
_THEE ASRTISTICS.BC.SOCAL_


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 15 2011, 02:45 PM~20347187
> *thats the homie Casper...
> THEE ASRTISTICS.BC.SOCAL
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

talkin about streets,dis is da homie's old bike


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 15 2011, 02:48 PM~20347201
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

TTT...


> _Originally posted by BoOtZ323_@Nov 7 2010, 11:37 AM~19007743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 the middle one has always been 1 of my favorites from the club 
THEE ARTISTICS.BC.SOCAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Jaime Villegas

BOULEVARD CAR CLUB
DALLAS,TEXAS


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 16 2011, 10:37 AM~20352278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is a nice trike,but this page is 
Street-custom, nat full-custom


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 16 2011, 12:36 PM~20352483
> *is a nice trike,but this page is
> Street-custom, nat full-custom
> *


MYBAD,BUT IT'S A STREET BIKE,HE RIDES IT ALL THE TIME.ONLY BEEN TO ONE SHOW.SORRY FOR THE MISPOST.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 16 2011, 12:00 PM~20352585
> *MYBAD,BUT IT'S A STREET BIKE,HE RIDES IT ALL THE TIME.ONLY BEEN TO ONE SHOW.SORRY FOR THE MISPOST.
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

rodrigo's bike, lil-one's old trike, an hermans bike...usto be a members from my chapter...


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

new upgrades :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 16 2011, 03:55 PM~20353661
> *rodrigo's bike, lil-one's old trike, an hermans bike...usto be a members from my chapter...
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD.! 
:cheesy:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

What makes your bike street?.....Seen many different styles...whats it say in the rule book for lowrider Mag shows?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> What makes your bike street?.....Seen many different styles...whats it say in the rule book for lowrider Mag shows?
> [/b]


Street = 0 Bondo





> *CATEGORIES / CLASSIFICATIONS
> 
> 1. FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> What makes your bike street?.....Seen many different styles...whats it say in the rule book for lowrider Mag shows?
> [/b]


YOU CAN PUT AS MANY PARTS AS YOU WANT; BUT THE FRAME NEEDS TO STAY THE SAME. NO WELDS OR MODS.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Apr 17 2011, 09:35 AM~20357841
> *LOOKING GOOD.!
> :cheesy:
> *


grasias homie...  
those foos aint in the club no-more...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

made ma bike a trike not done yet tho still waitin on flakes to paint trike kit 

guna put some 72 spoke fans once i get a 3rd one n some knock offs on all wheels


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

B U M P


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

T T T



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5744077844/]
55934475 


9aedfc3d

post-7102-1106591354 

post-5445-1105244050


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@May 21 2011, 12:57 PM~20599762
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> CUZ OF THIS BAD BOY RIGHT HERE I STARTED BUILDING A STREET.
> && SOON A STREET KUSTOM.
> SIMPLE AND CLEAN.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks bro I'm glad my bike inspired somebody it took me a while and alot of different paintjobs till I got it the way I wanted it


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

the way it sits now is clean the striping sets it off


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Took my son for a cruise but he fell asleep show or street I'm there!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Stilo-G said:


> the way it sits now is clean the striping sets it off


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

is this bike street...witht he tank on it ???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> is this bike street...witht he tank on it ???


yes it is!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Fleetangel said:


> yes it is!!!


by the way if anybody has one hit me up!...looking for a tank


----------



## Cool_Rolla (Jun 6, 2011)

coming from hawaii...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool_Rolla said:


> coming from hawaii...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> is this bike street...witht he tank on it ???


from wut i heard,if the tank is removeable den its consider an accesory...
in other words,yeah it is...


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

COMING OUT OF 805


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

my 20" street they stole from me a year ago
Uploaded with ImageShack.us ths tha new one, u might say its not street cause of tha body work but i ride it an it hasnt been to any shows
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

DVNRDGRS said:


> my 20" street they stole from me a year ago
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us ths tha new one, u might say its not street cause of tha body work but i ride it an it hasnt been to any shows
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


IS NOT STREET BUT IT IS NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is my 7 Month Old's 16" Street Bike!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is another one of my Daughters old Bike!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Last Sunday in San Fernando,CA.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

B U M P


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

SIK_9D1 said:


> View attachment 324364
> Here is my 7 Month Old's 16" Street Bike!


is clean...do u gat a bigger pic?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Last Sunday in San Fernando,CA.


nice bike...
damn,i didnt know deir was a show dat day
i could of gone...san fer ain far from my pad


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

SNAPPER818 said:


> is clean...do u gat a bigger pic?


 Click on the Pic it should get bigger!


----------



## sleepy m (Jun 24, 2010)

my 20 inch bike THEE ARTISTICS B.C. ~ stroller


----------



## sleepy m (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

sleepy m said:


> my 20 inch bike THEE ARTISTICS B.C. ~ stroller


:wave:KILLER


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


Took my bike to a show yesterday... put it on a, some what full display... They bump me to mild class with out any frame bondo...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG I LOVE THIS BIKE.
MY NEW BACKGROUND ON MY IPAD.! :fool2::sprint:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

B I G G O 
B U M P.!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SIK_9D1 said:


> View attachment 324364
> Here is my 7 Month Old's 16" Street Bike!


 Heard da guy who painted that is a dick


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS BIKE.MY NEW BACKGROUND ON MY IPAD.! :fool2::sprint:


Thanks bro glad u like it next time u see it at a show stop by and say hi


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

casper805 said:


> Thanks bro glad u like it next time u see it at a show stop by and say hi


No problem homie will do.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i like riding this one.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> i like riding this one.



nice whitewalls.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

DVS said:


> Two of the best street custom bikes around.


I would have to agree. Topdogs truely know how to build some clean bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a clean street bike i built my daughter...


----------



## Moco-H&C (Jul 27, 2011)

heres mine i cleaned up the headlight wiring and stealthed the rear light wiring since this photo and now i have curb feelers


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

My son's street trike


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

My daughters' bikes


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

DVS said:


> My son's street trike


Clean As Bike!!!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Clean As Bike!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

DVS said:


> My son's street trike


clen bike...lovin that color


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

SOLD.! :tears:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

SNAPPER818 said:


> clen bike...lovin that color


Thanks bro. It's Cobalt Blue over Purple with a lot of different blue patterns.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

DVS said:


> My son's street trike


this trike is really nice, got to see it in vegas. very very nice.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

My son's 16" street (1st love )


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Monuments C.C.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## CaliBoi_Walk562 (Mar 13, 2011)

Still in the Works. Looking for some engraving work to be done in the San Antonio area if anybody know...?


----------



## CaliBoi_Walk562 (Mar 13, 2011)

a couple more shots. 

what yall think.... :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: ...?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks clean. Don't know who to go to for engraving though.


----------



## CaliBoi_Walk562 (Mar 13, 2011)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Looks clean. Don't know who to go to for engraving though.


thanks bro. lookin for a club in SA too...yall lookin for new members?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Building this one for my daughter 16' pixie "Material Girl" all taken apart getting Chromed and painted and stripped should be done for March 11 streetlow Magazine show salinas...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes the air set works with out we sitting on it set at 200psi it gets off ground like 7' inches..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Going with rims that I got from DaveSt..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Yes the air set works with out we sitting on it set at 200psi it gets off ground like 7' inches..


nice bike man. I've always like that style and when they are lowered all the way to the floor. :naughty:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Helped one of the kids around the block fix up his street bike.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS 26' street Trike "OG STATUS"


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> TOPDOGS 26' street Trike "OG STATUS"



:worship: Now thats a nice trike.!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

R.I.P DANIEL'S STREET PIXIE FROM RARECLASS BIKE CLUB


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

"KING OF KINGS" STREET TRIKE FROM RARECLASS I.E


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:squint: ttt.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

RareClass said:


> "KING OF KINGS" STREET TRIKE FROM RARECLASS I.E
> 
> View attachment 432280
> View attachment 432282


 CLEAN CLEAN


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

MY DAUGHTER'S BIKE!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

HAVE U SEEN HUNICO WWE WRESTLERS FROM MEXICO, THEY CRUISE OUT IN THIS STREET BIKE


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> HAVE U SEEN HUNICO WWE WRESTLERS FROM MEXICO, THEY CRUISE OUT IN THIS STREET BIKE
> View attachment 438489
> 
> View attachment 438490
> ...


haha thats cool. Fake or not they know how to put some good entertainment.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

for sale if this trike was finished i know it will be the best street trike out there no doubt with the right parts and paint


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> for sale if this trike was finished i know it will be the best street trike out there no doubt with the right parts and paint


 dont do it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

DVS said:


> My son's street trike


damn thats clean uffin:


----------



## DJ Diplow (Jul 23, 2011)

*my bike!!*

my bike!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger: TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

My daughters 16' street,pixie....


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

what makes it a street custom? cause its rideable? like the equivalent of a show car you drive to the show compaired to a trailer queen?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

jaison710 said:


> what makes it a street custom? cause its rideable? like the equivalent of a show car you drive to the show compaired to a trailer queen?


No a street bike is a bike with no modifications to the frame..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> My daughters 16' street,pixie....


THAT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

jaison710 said:


> what makes it a street custom? cause its rideable? like the equivalent of a show car you drive to the show compaired to a trailer queen?


Frame with no mods. But with custom parts.
Still keeps it at street category though.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> THAT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!!!


Thanks bro she loves it we took it to her class for show and tell and the kids and teachers were all amazed liked they never seen a lowrider bike before...lol....I'm gunna take the roadrunner next week...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Thanks bro she loves it we took it to her class for show and tell and the kids and teachers were all amazed liked they never seen a lowrider bike before...lol....I'm gunna take the roadrunner next week...


:bowrofl: They gonna sh't themselves.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Thanks bro she loves it we took it to her class for show and tell and the kids and teachers were all amazed liked they never seen a lowrider bike before...lol....I'm gunna take the roadrunner next week...


i always been wanting to do that!...go to a school and teach kids about lowriders!...u doin it big homie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :bowrofl: They gonna sh't themselves.


Lol...ima take a roll if TP..!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Lol...ima take a roll if TP..!


Make sure its 4ply tp.


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> i always been wanting to do that!...go to a school and teach kids about lowriders!...u doin it big homie


my brother made a lowrider bike for his senior class project. got the highest grade that school has ever awarded for a senior class project. for those who dont know, a senior class project was like an exit exam, but a project not a test. he had to present it to a board of teachers including the principal, had a power point to go with it. after the report, they let him take the bike to a handful of other classes to show it off.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

jaison710 said:


> my brother made a lowrider bike for his senior class project. got the highest grade that school has ever awarded for a senior class project. for those who dont know, a senior class project was like an exit exam, but a project not a test. he had to present it to a board of teachers including the principal, had a power point to go with it. after the report, they let him take the bike to a handful of other classes to show it off.


SOUNDS LIKE A FUN WAY TO GET A GOOD GRADE AT SKOOL!...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

05131322b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131328 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131327d by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131327c by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131321a by Torres_01, on Flickr


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

05131321 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131320 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131253 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131252c by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131252 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131251a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131251 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131247a by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131247 by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131246b by Torres_01, on Flickr


05131256 by Torres_01, on Flickr


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

For calilifestyle 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...5078_100000523731447_1427626_2044527235_n.jpg


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

casper805 said:


> For calilifestyle
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...5078_100000523731447_1427626_2044527235_n.jpg


:worship: Favorite of all time. 
:fool2:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

*Respect.* :finger:


DSC02093 by 



526652_407657092595078_100000523731447_1427626_2044527235_n

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7223523240/"]
5f492f20 by 


LV43 by 


bristol_sounds_car_show_11_14_10

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7223532360/"]
img4789q by


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

sickk nice pix homie


CaliLifeStyle said:


> 05131321 by Torres_01, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 05131320 by Torres_01, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

furby714 said:


> sickk nice pix homie


Thanks bro. :thumbsup:
I got sunburned but f'k it.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

DSC_0634 by Torres_01, on Flickr


2LV24 by Torres_01, on Flickr


2104 by Torres_01, on Flickr


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Too bad the owner is a piece of shit. 



CaliLifeStyle said:


> *Respect.* :finger:
> 
> 
> DSC02093 by
> ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TTT :ninja:
































:finger:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> DSC_0634 by Torres_01, on Flickr
> 
> [
> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7228682056/]http://farm8
> ...


Ahhh sick pixie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

furby714 said:


> Ahhh sick pixie


:worship:


----------



## Coast_N951 (Jun 17, 2012)

Me and my boy T down in San Antonio


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Coast_N951 said:


> Me and my boy T down in San Antonio


look good,yeah i know T,he hasnt shown in awhile,see ya around


----------



## Coast_N951 (Jun 17, 2012)

yeah he was workin on those rims of his. lol. Hes coming back out now tho


----------



## Coast_N951 (Jun 17, 2012)

i call it Henn Dogg!


----------



## Coast_N951 (Jun 17, 2012)

Display is almost done. I got a couple of Hennessy bottles to down by the weekend


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TTT BITCHES. :finger:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

One of the best around. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:fool2::sprint:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :fool2::sprint:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


Wow. :cheesy:
Nice way to hold the tank. 
Whats on the handle bar, next to the light?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Wow. :cheesy:
> Nice way to hold the tank.
> Whats on the handle bar, next to the light?


Old cycle rite horn I gutted going to out speaker in for iPod...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Old cycle rite horn I gutted going to out speaker in for iPod...


Really nice bike. Nice details on it.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Really nice bike. Nice details on it.


THANKS HOMIE JUST WANTED TO KEEP IT SIMPLE..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> THANKS HOMIE JUST WANTED TO KEEP IT SIMPLE..


Simple is always nicer! 
The OG in the back is nice also. 
I have a couple of parts from that bike I think, i'm not sure.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Simple is always nicer!
> The OG in the back is nice also.
> I have a couple of parts from that bike I think, i'm not sure.


I'M DOING ANOTHET STREET PIXIE 2 THEN IMA TOTALLY REDO THE PUXIE 1


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> I'M DOING ANOTHET STREET PIXIE 2 THEN IMA TOTALLY REDO THE PUXIE 1


:cheesy: Dang.
Are you doing it for your kids?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :cheesy: Dang.
> Are you doing it for your kids?


The purple ones my daughter and the new just becuase my daughter wanted to do another one


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Pixies 










No copyright intended Oneofakind.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> The purple ones my daughter and the new just becuase my daughter wanted to do another one


Thats whats up bro.
I'm making one bike for 2 of my nephews. 
I'll see how that turns out with them fighting over it. :squint:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

The,laker one is bad ass and the one from artistics I like it better as a pixie..the black one used to be a topdogs bike...I shuold of bought before my member sold it...damn...good luck with the bike..what kind us it..


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> The,laker one is bad ass and the one from artistics I like it better as a pixie..the black one used to be a topdogs bike...I shuold of bought before my member sold it...damn...good luck with the bike..what kind us it..


They are all badass. 
I'm going with a midget frame for now. Until I get more ideas and probably make a twin bike for my other nephew.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> TTT


Throw back Thursdays.


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

My sons bike from Fresno Cali


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

my project


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

SWAGON63 said:


> My sons bike from Fresno Cali


thats clean homie


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> thats clean homie


Thanks heres some better pics at the show. My father inlaw beto from FRESNO BOMBS C.C made it out of a 50 Chevy doors crazy ass vato


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> The,laker one is bad ass and the one from artistics I like it better as a pixie..the black one used to be a topdogs bike...I shuold of bought before my member sold it...damn...good luck with the bike..what kind us it..


before the black one was a socios bike then i traded bullet for a turn table


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

DVNRDGRS said:


> View attachment 533596
> View attachment 533604


Nice frame work:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> before the black one was a socios bike then i traded bullet for a turn table


Damm my bikes been around !! Redoin da paint a yellow n blakk


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

TTT. 
Will post new pictures soon. :naughty:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*NOKTURNAL STREET BIKES*

WHAT WE HAVE SO FAR IN THE STREET CATEGORY


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

My latest build, 20" street it does have graphics but they are hard to see in the pictures.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> My latest build, 20" street it does have graphics but they are hard to see in the pictures.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro was a just for fun build painted it myself that was fun.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


Clean looking bike. Smaller handlebars no mirrors and it would be perfect


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------

